# GOD bless South Carolina!



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Posted on Tue, Mar. 28, 2006
S.C. bill: Execute 2-time molestersPush follows arrest in dungeon case; attorney general backs proposalDAN [email protected] - Some S.C. legislators want to execute twice-convicted child molesters, and experts say such a law could be upheld by the U.S. Supreme Court.
"This is a historic moment for South Carolina to step forward and force the Supreme Court's hand," said Sen. David Thomas, R-Greenville, who is supporting a bill that could make the state the second -- behind Louisiana -- to allow the death penalty for a crime other than murder. "We have changed as a nation since the 1970s when the court last addressed the constitutionality of capital punishment for a sex crime. It's a horror -- someone who twice rapes a young child -- they deserve a death sentence."
Thomas, an attorney, said he believes recent additions to the high court -- Chief Justice John Roberts and Justice Samuel Alito -- mean it "may rule other than `life for life.' "
Today, S.C. Attorney General Henry McMaster will address a Senate Judiciary Committee's concerns about the constitutionality of such a law.
"I'm going to give the General Assembly a green light on passing this law because we need this to protect our children and to deter these sexual predators," McMaster said late Monday.
Robert Blecker, a professor who teaches a course in death penalty law at New York Law School, says he believes the "right case" for capital punishment for a twice convicted child molester could be ruled constitutional.
"A valid argument can be made for the death penalty in nonmurder cases, such as the shoe bomber who could have killed 200 people in that plane," said Blecker. "It would have to be a particularly egregious case in which you had aggravating factors above and beyond a straightforward rape of a child that would deserve a death sentence -- such as the child was also tortured or buried alive."
He also mentioned cases for capital punishment that did not involve murder: the pharmacist who diluted anti-cancer medicines for profit and the HIV-positive man who raped three boys, including his own son.
"Murder is horrible, but there are some crimes that are almost as bad," he said. "The question for society is whether it warrants capital punishment."
The proposal comes less than two weeks after the arrest of a convicted sex offender, Kenneth Glenn Hinson, who has been charged with kidnapping and raping two 17-year-old girls in an underground dungeon in Darlington County, S.C. He had been convicted of molesting a 12-year-old-girl in 1991.
Richard Dieter, executive director of the Death Penalty Information Center in Washington, said several states, including Oklahoma and Georgia, are considering capital punishment for repeat child molesters. Kentucky has tightened penalties for repeat child molesters but decided recently not to pursue the death penalty.
In Louisiana, a convicted child rapist has been sentenced to death row, and in 1999 the Louisiana Supreme Court upheld the ruling.
"I wouldn't say it was a trend, but often a particularly heinous sexual crime involving a child will prompt state lawmakers to propose that the strongest punishment be extended to include child molesters," said Dieter. "The Supreme Court has in effect (in 1977) said it would be cruel and unusual punishment for the rapist of an adult to be put on death row. How they would rule about a twice-convicted rapist of a child -- that is a good question."
Sen. Kevin Bryant, R-Anderson, made the proposal last week as an amendment to a bill that would require lifetime electronic monitoring for some sex offenders and set minimum sentences.
He said Monday that he was not aware of the Darlington County case at the time of his amendment but believes the case has drawn even more attention to the bill.
"I've always felt that a child rapist deserved the death penalty because what they have done to an innocent boy or girl is as bad as killing them," said the Anderson dentist.
He said he was surprised by the interest in his amendment nationally. He appeared on "Good Morning America" and CNN last week and is scheduled to be on FOX News on Wednesday.
Sen. Brad Hutto, D-Orangeburg, is one of the few voices in opposition of the proposal -- noting that he is not defending child molesters.
Hutto maintains that the bill's supporters are "wrapped up in the hot emotions" of the subject matter.
"We can ill afford to spend millions of taxpayers' dollars arguing a test case before the highest court in the land when we could spend that money right here and right now to make children safer from sexual predators," said the Orangeburg attorney. "Why can't we at least see how they rule on the Louisiana case before jumping into this debate?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Associated Press contributed to this story.

Now if we can just get California to do this maybe the rest of the Nation will follow suit....

Jeff Given


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd like to volunteer my services as executioner.

Anyone wanna test different hollowpoints with me?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got two views on this issue.

I dislike the death penalty, so I would disagree with the blokes being given death on that note.

However, if one insists on such a thing, one would be hard pressed to find a better candidate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT, knock it off with those type of statements. How am I supposed to debate with you? If I agree with you one more time this week I am going to start to worry.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
Your staring to scare me. :eyeroll: I'm callin in Huntin1 and the Black Helicoper with the boys that have those real nice white jackets with the 60 inch sleeves :rollin: You might just wake up in the UP of Michigan. :wink:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Gun Owner,

I'll cut cards with you for the honor :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT, knock it off with those type of statements. How am I supposed to debate with you? If I agree with you one more time this week I am going to start to worry.


Make no mistake, we share middleground, but what precious few inches it is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Plainsman,
> Your staring to scare me. :eyeroll: I'm callin in Huntin1 and the Black Helicoper with the boys that have those real nice white jackets with the 60 inch sleeves :rollin: You might just wake up in the UP of Michigan. :wink:


I might not be willing to kill them, but I will guarantee you I wouldn't coddle the suckers either. If you remember I advocate repopulating the islands where we did our nuclear testing with this type of people. If they want their behind out of the rain give them some boards nails and hammers. If they want to eat, give them some livestock and seeds. If DNA proves someone innocent at a later date we can go in and get them. We can't rescue them from the grave.

Meanwhile patrol the islands with navy ships, and keep the sharks well fed.

Who do you think is riding shotgun with hunt1?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright I am all for putting these maggots to death, but their is a downside. These deranged animals now facing death as punishment may be inclined to kill their victom as well to ecape punishment. When you up the stakes such as this the sword always cuts both ways.

I would rather have a grass roots Linch Mob randomly take out these maggots, they may make it they may not, but they will always be looking over their shoulder!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like your thoughts bore.224, lets see 13 wraps isn't it??? I'm with you gentlemen all the way.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> I would rather have a grass roots Linch Mob randomly take out these maggots, they may make it they may not, but they will always be looking over their shoulder!


I gotta agree with Bore on this one. Most know they will be "taken care of" by our govt. if caught because they will just do their time and get out again.

I would be hard pressed not to take the law into my own hands if something like this occurred with my son/daughter. Gauranteed they wouldn't find a body.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman I read my own post, and I was way to serious, I hope I didn't offend you. The riding shotgun comment I should have added a smiley face so everyone else would realize I was goofing off also.

As live2hunt mentioned a daughter or son would change my mind totally. I guess that is a little hypocritical. Even as a member of society I don't want to bloody my hands, but screw with my family and I would make them pray for death. I would make abu gurab (or however you spell it) look like a high end resort. Still I would have to be very sure.

I suppose It made me crabby just reading about this type of lowlife. Maybe the courts should just give the family first choice.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No offense taken here. I have been working on my sinful self. I just have'nt found the compassion I am searching for yet.


----------

